# Myford ML8 - should I get one?



## t8hants (12 Jan 2015)

I have the chance to get a Myford ML8 on Myford metal stand for less than scrap price. Its the sort that schools used to have back in the 60's which was when I last did some turning. It has all the large lumps, tool rest, tail- stock, and a great non Myford looking bracket for I assume bowl turning, and that's where my knowledge ends. 

So my questions are, is it worth even the small sum I have been offered it for. Are parts like chucks and what ever other accessories that you needed still available? Are there any hidden problems that I should look for, as I have only had a brief look at it in the dark damp shed where it lies quietly rusting. Its 3 phase, but I have a selection of old motors to convert it or are 'magic box' converters worth it these days? 

Up to now I have had not thought of taking up wood turning, but its available and I think if I don't have it its going for scrap! So my heart is leading my head at the moment.

Gareth


----------



## wizard (12 Jan 2015)

quite a nice old lathe I often buy these to scrap them as the parts often fetch a lot more than the cost of the lathe. Buy it as it's a lot better than some of the modern lathes and if you get fed up with it you should make a profit.


----------



## blackrodd (12 Jan 2015)

I'll let the owners have the say about owning and using an ML 8.
I have recently bought a Myford ML 4 metal lathe and on scouting on flea bay for tools etc, I've noticed loads of spares, new and second hand,for all the Myfords, but can be a bit pricey, if you're not careful , or can just keep a lookout, and buy any "extra's" when they pop up.
I would think you are fortunate as you can still pay good strong money for an ex school model such as your's.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Phil Pascoe (12 Jan 2015)

You'll learn its limitations quickly enough, but as Wiz says you can pass them on no problem.


----------



## andersonec (12 Jan 2015)

Renovated and re-sold makes a lot of sense to me.

Andy


----------



## wizard (12 Jan 2015)

andersonec":v7k89ict said:


> Renovated and re-sold makes a lot of sense to me.
> 
> Andy


it should fetch several hundred pounds if sold in bits


----------



## t8hants (12 Jan 2015)

Thanks for all the advice, I will pursue this a little further, and see where we go.

Wish I could find a nice Boxford 4 1/2", at the price, it was the hunt for one of them that turned up the Myford (Pun for free).

G


----------



## wizard (12 Jan 2015)

t8hants":17k6bunl said:


> Thanks for all the advice, I will pursue this a little further, and see where we go.
> 
> Wish I could find a nice Boxford 4 1/2", at the price, it was the hunt for one of them that turned up the Myford (Pun for free).
> 
> G


if you want a cheap boxford look for a southbend often cheaper than the boxford


----------



## t8hants (12 Jan 2015)

A Denford Viceroy would be nice, but that's the posh version I believe.

G


----------



## wizard (12 Jan 2015)

the viceroy is not as good as the boxford or southbend i have had lots of boxfords and southbend lathes and only one viceroy and that was one to many


----------



## t8hants (12 Jan 2015)

Interesting, I always thought a Viceroy was an upmarket Boxford - learn something new everyday!


----------



## graduate_owner (12 Jan 2015)

I still have my ML8 and I like it, except for the outboard turning. I notice that axminster no longer offer their chucks etc in 1" x 12 which is the ML8 inboard thread (also the ML4 I think - I have one of these as well and it is occasionally useful to be able to swap accessories). I think it is a solid machine with plenty to recommend it, but it is old and modern kit has more features such as swivel head. I would certainly buy it given the chance of a cheap price. Certainly better to try your hand at wood turning than getting one of those nasty Taiwanese things for £120 or so brand new.
Turners retreat sell spindle thread adaptors for the ml8 at £20 so you can a chuck for it if you choose to.

K


----------



## woodfarmer (13 Jan 2015)

graduate_owner":2pgcilza said:


> I still have my ML8 and I like it, except for the outboard turning. I notice that axminster no longer offer their chucks etc in 1" x 12 which is the ML8 inboard thread (also the ML4 I think - I have one of these as well and it is occasionally useful to be able to swap accessories). I think it is a solid machine with plenty to recommend it, but it is old and modern kit has more features such as swivel head. I would certainly buy it given the chance of a cheap price. Certainly better to try your hand at wood turning than getting one of those nasty Taiwanese things for £120 or so brand new.
> Turners retreat sell spindle thread adaptors for the ml8 at £20 so you can a chuck for it if you choose to.
> 
> K



Having a swivel head is not always good news. I have to set mine on centre using the tailstock. which means I cant move the headstock afterwards without retrueing it. If it didn't swivel it would stay central as I slid it up and down (I would hope)


----------



## graduate_owner (13 Jan 2015)

That's an interesting point Woodfarmer. I thought having a swivel head would be brilliant because you only need one spindle fitting for accessories. Perhaps swivel head lathes should be fitted with some sort of datum locking pin so you know the head is back in alignment, although I don't see how it could move along the bed as well if this was the case.
Problems, problems - or as I read once - "every silver lining has a cloud"

K


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (13 Jan 2015)

I started out with an ML8. Great wee lathe, but limited because of the swing.
I moved to a Record DML36-SH so I could turn larger things. Hated it. The swivel head was a pain in the hoop, and the tubular bars allowed horrible vibration. I think if I had started with the Record lathe it would have been less of a disappointment. Moving from something as solid as the Myford though felt like a downgrade.
I now have an Axminster AWVSL1000, which I love. I don't care if it was made in china, or is a clone of something else. It has all the features I enjoyed about the Myford and all the power, with the added bonus of having a swivel head and a much larger swing. The swivel head has a pin, which locks it in place so no faffing about with double ended Morse tapers to re-align the headstock with the tail-stock.
And I didn't use the indexing system on the Myford anyway.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (13 Jan 2015)

Surely a swivel head negates the need to slide the head down the bed anyway?


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (13 Jan 2015)

phil.p":340vro0x said:


> Surely a swivel head negates the need to slide the head down the bed anyway?


I can slide the headstock down and position the banjo behind with the extension fitted and work on the opposite side of the piece without un-mounting and remounting the work.


----------



## Steveiebrack (18 Jan 2015)

I've had a couple of these over the years, and Ive seen some on the net go for little money; they have got limitations regarding professional use but are really well made during the years when British engineering was worth buying and meant to last. Always better to have the original cabinet housing for the motor. A great lathe for general use and in good condition go for around £300-400. Seems a shame to break it for scrap if its going ok. Best of luck, Steve.


----------

